
Kowloon Walled City: City of Darkness Revisited - nkurz
http://cityofdarkness.co.uk/category/the_city/
======
kweks
Interesting article - certainly as it has a lot of photos that I'd not
previously seen before.

Further links for interested people: "Gweilo" \- book about a british son of
expats growing up in Hong Kong, and includes his visits the KWC
[http://www.amazon.com/Gweilo-Memories-Hong-Kong-Childhood-
eb...](http://www.amazon.com/Gweilo-Memories-Hong-Kong-Childhood-
ebook/dp/B003GFIWHE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1450046672&sr=8-1&keywords=gweilo)

The amazing maps made by a japanese team that went into the KWC just before it
was destroyed. [http://www.deconcrete.org/wp-
content/uploads/2010/03/Kowloon...](http://www.deconcrete.org/wp-
content/uploads/2010/03/Kowloon-Cross-section-low.jpg)

------
vonnik
Fwiw, William Gibson would visit the City of Darkness in search of inspiration
for his dystopic cityscapes. Here's a description from _Idoru_ (1997):

> _There was a place near an airport, Kowloon, when Hong Kong wasn 't China,
> but there had been a mistake, a long time ago, and that place, very small,
> many people, it still belonged to China. So there was no law there. An
> outlaw place. And more and more people crowded in; they built it up, higher.
> No rules, just building, just people living. Police wouldn't go there. Drugs
> and whores and gambling. But people living, too. Factories, restaurants. A
> city. No laws._

More here:

[http://gizmodo.com/5995070/kowloon-walled-city-
remembering-t...](http://gizmodo.com/5995070/kowloon-walled-city-remembering-
the-chaotic-city-of-darkness)

------
theklub
Austrian documentary about it Worth watching >
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lby9P3ms11w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lby9P3ms11w)

~~~
phodo
Also, this from wsj ... similar footage but more modern
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dj_8ucS3lMY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dj_8ucS3lMY)

------
sea6ear
There's a book "Chasing the Dragon" by a English missionary (I think) that
lived in the walled city. Nothing in the way of pictures, but pretty
interesting details of daily life from her experiences there.

------
visarga
A Chinese favela. There are still places that are like Kowloon, in many ways.
([http://www.pulsamerica.co.uk/wp-
content/uploads/2014/03/fave...](http://www.pulsamerica.co.uk/wp-
content/uploads/2014/03/favela.jpg))

------
ekianjo
For the gamers out there, Shenmue 2 spends a good chunk of its story in the
walled city.

~~~
amatriain
So does the recently released Shadowrun: Hong Kong.

~~~
ekianjo
Nice, I have it but did not try it yet - thanks for the reference.

------
tedks
I always liked the SCP take on Kowloon: [http://www.scp-
wiki.net/scp-184](http://www.scp-wiki.net/scp-184)

~~~
jevinskie
Wow, that is really great! I was stunned by the numbers. 40,000 people in 200
m x 100 m?

~~~
astrodust
It's amazing to consider that's barely enough room in suburban America for a
Wal-Mart and its associated parking lot.

------
zukunftsalick
In Japan they have a game arcade inspired by the KWC:

[http://randomwire.com/kowloon-walled-city-rebuilt-in-
japan/](http://randomwire.com/kowloon-walled-city-rebuilt-in-japan/)

------
jwarren
I bought this book from the Kickstarter project. It's beautiful and
fascinating, totally worthwhile if you're interested.

------
peterwwillis
I just visited Hong Kong, and most of the residents I asked had no idea what
the hell the Walled City was.

------
SkyMarshal
Several posts about this on HN:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=kowloon%20walled%20city](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=kowloon%20walled%20city)

~~~
medell
I particularly liked the WSJ multimedia feature / interactive story with video
interviews of past residents at the top of your link:
[http://projects.wsj.com/kwc/](http://projects.wsj.com/kwc/)

